# Strange and Curious Objects



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

In Cream's classic song _Pressed Rat and Warthog_, from the Wheels of Fire album, we have the following description of the duo's stock in trade:

Pressed Rat and Warthog have closed down their shop.
They didn't want to, 'twas all they had got.
Selling atonal apples, amplified heat,
And Pressed Rat's collection of dog legs and feet.

This triggered in my mind speculation of other such goods--things we all take for granted but are seldom if ever actually found for sale, even in the best-stocked hardware stores. Not even Amazon offers:

Elbow Grease, or Stumbling Blocks.

Any other such items suggest themselves? Trial balloons, maybe? Scapegoats?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

I was too literal minded when I first red the header of your post, Strange.
Thought it was about this kind of things:









I have a cabinet of rarities myself, accumulated over the years.

Trial balloons are available in Dutch too ! "Proefbalon"

To combine your wonderful threads "the strange magic of .." with this one: where can I buy a Stairway to Heaven...?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Recently visited a local farm, and wandered into the barn. While searching for a mare's nest, we discovered a dog in the manger, a pig in a poke, and a horse of another color. We informed the farmer. He was distraught. Actually, having an identical twin, he was beside himself.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I have been disinclined to eat a dog's breakfast...nor have I ever uttered a tinker's damn. Well, maybe these aren't objects. But how about a vegetable that's just been apprehended by the gendarmes? A collared green.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

So things that may be more relevant as figures of speech rather than items to buy/use?

_Lame Duck_, a literal _Bear Market_ that sells bears, a_ Nest Egg_, to think of political/finance terms. A brainstorm, an internet web? An _internet troll? _Yes, I'm in the market for trolls...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I've laid in a supply of Occam's razors that will keep me supplied for years.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Came across another old friend in a recent post: the famous can of worms. 
"He was killed by a blunt instrument." said the coroner. 
He clearly had his thinking cap on.
Jail bait


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Strange Magic said:


> I've laid in a supply of Occam's razors that will keep me supplied for years.


Razors like entities should not be multiplied unnecessarily.


----------

